# Watz up



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are some pictures I took today

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just in case somebody thinks I did this mess...

I didn't do it... some other heating contractor I was there to price out another building he was doing on the property

lots wrong with this install


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a fricken mess

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## B.P. repairer (Jul 14, 2010)

I've never seen that much pro press in such a small area .:no::no: WOW


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The polypipe going to that pressure tank is hacked up nicely too, and the pump wiring is bare not even in conduit.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Just in case somebody thinks I did this mess...
> 
> I didn't do it... some other heating contractor I was there to price out another building he was doing on the property
> 
> lots wrong with this install


That's what they all say. Lol. J/k. 
Looks like it was all put together with that hammer lying on the ground.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> The polypipe going to that pressure tank is hacked up nicely too,
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Looks like Galvanized to me.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Looks like Galvanized to me.


Yeah, the expAnsion tank is tied in w/ black pipe, but if you look, you can see poly coming out of the floor going to the well tank to the far left.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

I assume the PVC is a discharge for the relief valve...if so big no no here


----------

